# My brown german...



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I couldn't help myself, the straight, soft puppy fur was driving me crazy. So here is my 6mo old boy sporting his new look. I love this look! My husband and kids hate it though... Oh well, he's mine!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I agree with you. He looks lovely!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I like it! I think he looks very handsome. Such a beautiful boy! Love his face in that first pic, he looks so inquisitive.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He looks so beautiful in this trim! I especially love that first photo. The shaved ears look great on him!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think he looks quite nice in his new trim. And, after all, he IS your puppy! LOL 

This is pretty much how I want Billy to grow in. I think he will look good in that type of trim and length too._


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh gosh, what. Gorgeous face, those eyes! It's fun to try new isn't it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodles are so fun because you get to play around with their hair.  Having shaved ears is very practical- no food gets in the hair, if they are prone to ear infections it helps, too. Bonnie will probably always have hairy ears because I like the apricot color of the hair on them, but your boy looks pretty good like that!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like it, I like it. Suits him beautifully! He has got gorgeous ear leathers.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Very handsome! I've been feeling the same way about Little Anderson's puppy fur. I hope to get him trimmed in a similar cut this week! I may go shorter on the body and legs, actually.. But don't want to part with his curly top knot just yet!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

He looks great, I love his ears........well I love all of it, he really looks terrific


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks! I am not an ear person so he will never have long ears, maybe fuzzy, but not long. He looks so grown up now!


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

oh I love the german cut.... I do not know if I am brave enough to do it... but love it!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Looks great. I love that look on him!


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

What a beautiful baby boy! I think he is quite handsome in his new coif. What color are his eyes? They're stunning!! The sunlight is so nice in that picture, but it makes it hard for me to see the actual eye color. 

Julie


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I like it! And I really like the ears too!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Great job, that is my favorite clip!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Jazzie's Mom said:


> What a beautiful baby boy! I think he is quite handsome in his new coif. What color are his eyes? They're stunning!! The sunlight is so nice in that picture, but it makes it hard for me to see the actual eye color.
> 
> Julie


His eyes are an amber color, I love them. He is the first dog I have had that doesn't have the usual black eyes. The bit of eye on the left bottom that is not caught in the shading is his actual color. McDreamy eyes!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gracie's Mum said:


> Thanks! I am not an ear person so he will never have long ears, maybe fuzzy, but not long. He looks so grown up now!


I'm with you - fuzzy or shaved, but not long. He looks fantastic! It's so much fun to play with poodle hair!


----------

